# Skipping pages on the home screen



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry if this has already been asked and answered.  I've got a K2 and I'm wondering if there is some way to skip through pages on my home screen.  For example, I've got 40 pages and I want to go to page 33 without having to hit the next page button 33 times.  Anyone know?

Thanks!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

On K1, not sure about K2, but I can hit 23 in quick succession and it takes me to that page number.
Hope that helps.
deb


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome, that worked.  Thanks!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're very welcome.  And I'm sure I learned that trick from someone else on here.  I love this place.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Type in 33 in your search box, then click your 5-way and it will take you to page 33.

If you have it sorted by Authors or Titles, you can type in the first letter and it will take you there.


----------



## MMXXVII (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for this tip!!! I had been clicking the next button all these times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We need a t-shirt:

Everything I know about my Kindle I learned on Kindleboards!

It's certainly true for me, because I learned about Leslie's great book, the Amazon Kindle FAQ, here
 AND I've learned SOOO many tips on the boards.

Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

^ I'd buy that shirt!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think a T-Shirt is a Great idea...  Maybe a big picture of Harvey on the front??  Ok, I'll let the artists figure out the particulars.
jp


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy, that is a fantastic idea.  
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd buy one as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll have to check, perhaps it already exists--y'all know we have (or did have) t-shirts on Zazzle, right?  Go to Kindleboards Gear on the top menu.  I just checked, and it's not there.  Maybe it's time we added a new shirt!  Harvey?

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I knew about the Zazzle shirts but like this idea


----------

